# Open house by San Diego Garden Rwy Society?



## joe rusz (Jan 3, 2008)

I read somewhere (in GR or in the NMRA news) that like BARGS, SDGRS is supposed to have a regional meet, like a mini National convention, but only with visits to members' layouts. Does anyone know if and when this event will take place? BTW, I Googled SDGRS and found a couple of different sites, one that looks like official with the club's logo and another, which seems to be tied in with the group, and calls for log in and/or registration if you want to just visit their site. I understand that websites like to filter out trolls, etc and know who's visiting them and what they're up to. But as a new vistor to a site, I find it not very user friendly if I'm immediately asked to identify myself, even if I'm just browsing. It's kinda like walking into a store and having the proprietor ask you if you intend to buy something and if not, to get out.


----------



## Greg Elmassian (Jan 3, 2008)

This one is the official club site: *[url]http://www.sdgrs.com/*[/url]

There is a forum type thing at: *[url]http://www.sdgrs.com/MyBB/*[/url] but you don't have to login to read the posts... you do have to login or register if you want to post... reading is free...

Those are the only two locations associated with the club...

The "forum" thing is disappointing, no one has posted on it except for me and a couple of others... it's weird, and I don't do much with the club.

It was years before they would even list the email addresses of the members. 


Regards, Greg


----------



## toddalin (Jan 4, 2008)

Posted By Greg Elmassian on 24 Apr 2011 06:12 PM 
This one is the official club site: *[url]http://www.sdgrs.com/*[/url]

There is a forum type thing at: *[url]http://www.sdgrs.com/MyBB/*[/url] but you don't have to login to read the posts... you do have to login or register if you want to post... reading is free...

Those are the only two locations associated with the club...

The "forum" thing is disappointing, no one has posted on it except for me and a couple of others... it's weird, and I don't do much with the club.

It was years before they would even list the email addresses of the members. 


Regards, Greg 







Looks like it hasn't been updated in quite a while.


----------



## Greg Elmassian (Jan 3, 2008)

Yep, I don't understand, but that second "forum" just fell flat on it's face. 

Greg


----------

